# Cebu wedding



## didz (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi! I will have my wedding next yr and I am confused as to who will be our wedding coordinator. I have two choices which is heavenly weddings vs Unique wedding and events (owned by Carlo Abaquita). I already know the price in heavenly weddings but i want to know how much does Carlo Abaquita ask. I love Carlo Abaquita's designs but he is just difficult to talk to because he doesn't give you the price while youre talking on messanger. He either wants you to go to his office or call through messenger. But if you want to set a schedule he does not reply fast.( maybe he is so busy though) So to anyone who already worked with him, how much does he ask for weddings in Cebu with ceiling designs? Is he good to work with? Because if he is not that expensive compared to heavenly weddings, i will want to work with him. I am not living in the Philippines, I live in and work in Europe. Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

didz said:


> Hi! I will have my wedding next yr and I am confused as to who will be our wedding coordinator. I have two choices which is heavenly weddings vs Unique wedding and events (owned by Carlo Abaquita). I already know the price in heavenly weddings but i want to know how much does Carlo Abaquita ask. I love Carlo Abaquita's designs but he is just difficult to talk to because he doesn't give you the price while youre talking on messanger. He either wants you to go to his office or call through messenger. But if you want to set a schedule he does not reply fast.( maybe he is so busy though) So to anyone who already worked with him, how much does he ask for weddings in Cebu with ceiling designs? Is he good to work with? Because if he is not that expensive compared to heavenly weddings, i will want to work with him. I am not living in the Philippines, I live in and work in Europe. Thanks!


Unless your wedding is going to take place in Beverly Hills California it really is not necessary at all. In the Philippines a wedding coordinator is a waste of time and a lot of money that could be better placed and used for a newly wed couple.
I've been married and living here for 15 years so it's experience talking..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> Unless your wedding is going to take place in Beverly Hills California it really is not necessary at all. In the Philippines a wedding coordinator is a waste of time and a lot of money that could be better placed and used for a newly wed couple.
> I've been married and living here for 15 years so it's experience talking..


The local bakla sorted ours out.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> The local bakla sorted ours out.


Hahaha,,,, never thought of that. Might be okay I guess as long as there is credible, verifiable experience in that. Many people here "claim" to be roofers, contractors, mechanics, bakers etc but in the end are a jack of all trades but master of none and the results show it. Still, arranging a "normal" wedding in country should be straightforward and simple enough. Ours was.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

We hired a wedding planner to help with our wedding back in 2014 only because I was working in the Middle East and not available to help my wife with a lot of the pre-ceremony stuff that needed to be decided on. My wife was still pretty frugal but the planner helped make sure everything before the wedding day was sorted out.

Also, ours was there on the day of the wedding and made sure everything happened on time (or as much as can happen in the Philippines). We had a bigger wedding than most, but it was money well spent for us. If we were going to have a smaller wedding and I was going to be there to help, I wouldnt have paid for a planner.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Wedding....

been there, done that twice....

Never again....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tiz said:


> Wedding....
> 
> been there, done that twice.... Never again.


Really, never again? I'm on my 17th marriage and no problem with changing them every few years....

Just kidding naturally. My {Filipina} wife and I have been married for 15 years now and still going strong. There are some really good gals here and many would make a wonderful wife. Just takes time and good decision making is all. I can't imagine what life would be like without my wife.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Really, never again? I'm on my 17th marriage and no problem with changing them every few years....
> 
> Just kidding naturally. My {Filipina} wife and I have been married for 15 years now and still going strong. There are some really good gals here and many would make a wonderful wife. Just takes time and good decision making is all. I can't imagine what life would be like without my wife.


I have a great Filipina partner, 3.5 years now.

No need to get married though.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tiz said:


> I have a great Filipina partner, 3.5 years now.
> 
> No need to get married though.


That's cool and glad it's working good for you. I guess I'm too conservative and a traditionalist and enjoy the bonds of marriage.
One if the best parts for us is that we live fairly close to Angeles and love going to the malls and the old Angeles shopping areas with our kids.


----------



## Tammylat (Feb 10, 2021)

didz said:


> Hi! I will have my wedding next yr and I am confused as to who will be our wedding coordinator. I have two choices which is heavenly weddings vs Unique wedding and events (owned by Carlo Abaquita). I already know the price in heavenly weddings but i want to know how much does Carlo Abaquita ask. I love Carlo Abaquita's designs but he is just difficult to talk to because he doesn't give you the price while youre talking on messanger. He either wants you to go to his office or call through messenger. But if you want to set a schedule he does not reply fast.( maybe he is so busy though) So to anyone who already worked with him, how much does he ask for weddings in Cebu with ceiling designs? Is he good to work with? Because if he is not that expensive compared to heavenly weddings, i will want to work with him. I am not living in the Philippines, I live in and work in Europe. Thanks!


so did you end up with Carlo Abaquita? How much was his rate?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tammylat said:


> so did you end up with Carlo Abaquita? How much was his rate?


Welcome to the forum Tammylat, this thread is 3 years old and that was the only posting by Didz... hadn't heard from him since but if you're interested in something like this I would give them a budget to work with if they refuse to give prices.


----------

